# From Taboonay to AOKP



## Pakobis (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi Guys,
i need your help. I have on my a500 the Taboonay Rom 3.0.1 with HC 3.0.1 bootloader.

I would like to use your Rom M4 or b34.
Could someone tell me how can i do?

Thanks in advance.


----------

